# Nemo Found!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)




----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

Idont get it?????????


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

Hi I might be being a little bit thick but what is it about?
Chris


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris,before it drives you mad,it is the little fish from the film Nemo,that now seems to be sushi,won't be doing a Nemo 2 then M&D.

I think you two are wicked :twisted:


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

Oh I see.
I was looking for a conection with Jules Verne,s 2o,ooo leagues under the sea
Chris


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh noooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!
8O  
Perhaps on the menu where they have the Shergar steaks?????? 

Gill


----------

